# Sage (Breville) BE under extraction - simply no pressure



## Aidan (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Having a serious issue here. I've been through the forums and have yet to find an answer.

I've got the Sage (Breville) BE. It was pulling an OK shot, but was under pressure. Now : it's got 0 pressure (the needle did at least move on a very fine grind setting of 1).

Shot runs for 8 seconds from start of flow to stop.

Video of the problem in action: 




Solutions I've tried:

1. Cup volume factory reset

2. Change the grind (I've pulled shots on 1,5,7,9 and 16 - same outcome)

3. Change the grind amount (I've made sure the tamp is in line with the top of the portafilter)

I'm going to try descaling it today.

Now, given it was working, I'm really really really hoping the machine isn't broken as I bought it second hand last week.

Thanks very much everyone and a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you using fresh coffee , what dose is in the basket


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Dose 17g of fresh coffee (roasted within the last few weeks) in to the basket as fine as the grinder will go and see what happens.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Dose 17g of fresh coffee (roasted within the last few weeks) in to the basket as fine as the grinder will go and see what happens.


 I'd agree with this....although I was surprised to not even see the pressure gauge flicker?


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Put the cleaning disk into a pressurised basket. If the dial doesn't move then yer it's broken. But from the sounds of it maybe just the dial itself.

if you have old supermarket beans that are running fast you probably want to use the pressurised basket for now anyway.

also youtube changing inner or top burr setting.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Aidan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Having a serious issue here. I've been through the forums and have yet to find an answer.
> 
> ...


 Have you ruled out a broken grinder? Do different grind settings change the size of the ground coffee?

Are you using fresh coffee?

Descaling and factory resets aren't solutions to this.

Follow the advice above RE using fresh roasted coffee and dosing the correct amount for your basket.


----------

